# gonna go with kooks muffler delete and an x pipe



## yellow goat (Dec 14, 2011)

figure this would be a pretty simple set up. Assuming the x pipe quiets it down a bit. should be a little under 400 bucks.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You should do before and after sound bites.


----------

